# Help needed on E-sys for F15 coding



## KickiX15 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,
great pleasure to be part of this community.

I got following problem with E-Sys to code my F15

Software correct installed and connection over LAN is working.

After reading the ECU, I can see the CARFs also with some of then with green dots.
If I mark one with the green dot and try "Read coding data" I get various errors on 
various Carfs but never the 'expand' section. Just the errors:

Example: (sorry only in german)

cafd_00017be-005-028-170 Fehler:
Lesen des Codierprüfstempels von der ECU BDC_Bodz 0x40 fehlgeschlagen.
Open Ecu Connection fur den Link BDC_Body_40_ethernet ist mit dem Fehler MCDerror Servity......

other example
read CPS ok
cafd_00002a5-003-010-000 Fehler
Datei für cafd ...xxxxx wurde nicht gefunden (C012)
Translation for above for last line: was not found (C012)

Regardless with CARF I use, always with error.

Anybody any idea ??

Maybe someone using E-Sys could help me there to narrow down the error.

Please look at your E-sys
- Data Handling, on left side
- Data Explorer
- psdzdata open in menue tree
- Mainseries
Do you have an folder called F015 ?
Think the Carf Data is stored there.
I dont have a F015 folder!
Only F001, F010, F020,F025, F056 and a few others but not an F015


Much appreciate your help !!!!


----------



## dataready (Aug 18, 2014)

- What version of E-sys and data are you using? 3.24.3 is good on e-sys, 53.4 PSdZData should be fine for your vehicle model and year.

- How much memory are you asigning in the setup of esys? below 1024 will not open BDC_BODY module.

- Did you get a token to activate the CAFD coding function of the software?

when connecting you should select F025 NOT F025 direct.

Hope that helps.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The [C012] Missing CAFD error means you need to update your PSdzData.

PM sent.


----------



## KickiX15 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thats Shawn and dataready, your my heroes
Nearly fixed the issue and small success.

- E-Sys Version used is 3.24.2 so should be fine
- Memory was default set to 512 changed to 1024
- New PSdZData Lite downloaded and installed ! Had old version 52.1

Connection via LAN established, Read ECU worked.

I got the CARFs and could do only on some "read Code data" also was able to FDL code eg. ICM and save and it worked.
But still getting following error on CARF BDC Body and HU_NBT and a few others

carfd_000017be-005-028-170 Fehler:
Lesen der Codierprüfstempels von eCU "EUCID BCD_Body_0x40 fehlgeschlagen (C070)
"open ECUconnection ruer den Link ECU_Body_40_Ethernet ist mit dem Fehler MCDError Serverity 2051, Error Code 49184 Description: 
Object with name not found, Vendor Code 3, vendor Discription Provided name BDC_Body_40_Ethernet does't map an item fehlgeschlagen (1694)

Mine is a X15 Build 06/2014

Anybody an idea of the above error or do I need the big big PSdzData File ?


@dataready
"when connecting you should select F025 NOT F025 direct."

I have 2 options (sorry only in german)
Baureihe, Bau-I-Stufe Dropbox with F015 dropbox with F025-14-03-503
and
Parameter read from VCM

You mean to choice the first option ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Connection should be as follows:









Note the I-Step Shipment Fields are intentionally blank.


----------



## KickiX15 (Sep 17, 2014)

Issue solved !!
All discripted above.

Thanks to shawnsheridan and dataready. 

Whenever you're in Munich we go to Oktoberfest !!:bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

KickiX15 said:


> Issue solved !!
> All discripted above.
> 
> Thanks to shawnsheridan and dataready.
> ...


Sounds like a plan... :thumbup:


----------



## jsp (May 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> The [C012] Missing CAFD error means you need to update your PSdzData.
> 
> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, I seem to be having the same problem with an F15 (5/15 build). When I hit "Read coding data," I get this:

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

ACSM [1] [0J78767]
readCPS o.k.
CAFD_00000909_004_003_007 Fehler:
File for "cafd_00000909-004_003_007" not found! [C012]

Plus many more similar error entries (21 in total). I am using PSdZDATA v.54.1 with ESYS 3.26.1. I would appreciate your help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsp said:


> Hi Shawn, I seem to be having the same problem with an F15 (5/15 build). When I hit "Read coding data," I get this:
> 
> Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen
> 
> ...


You must update.

PM sent.


----------



## jloverock (Jul 25, 2016)

I have Q Setting E-Sys Launcher Premium v2.5.3,
Now try to coding my car F15. 
Car series are F025 from previous post right?
But when I choose F025, Confirm message tells,

Ensure you choose the correct series for your car, e.g., F30-F030, F15=F015. you cannot change this settings until after some time.

F015 or F025, which is correct?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jloverock said:


> I have Q Setting E-Sys Launcher Premium v2.5.3,
> Now try to coding my car F15.
> Car series are F025 from previous post right?
> But when I choose F025, Confirm message tells,
> ...


For F15 you setup as:

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F015
E-Sys Connection Target = F025


----------



## m6bmwdriver (Sep 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> The [C012] Missing CAFD error means you need to update your PSdzData.
> 
> PM sent.


Can i please have the latest PSdzData. I do have the full version now. Can you please PM the location of both the Full and the Lite. Much appreciated!!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

m6bmwdriver said:


> Can i please have the latest PSdzData. I do have the full version now. Can you please PM the location of both the Full and the Lite. Much appreciated!!!!


PM sent.


----------



## m6bmwdriver (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## Mrpira (Mar 31, 2017)

*Latest version of PSdzData*

What is the latest version no. of PSdzData? 
I seem to have problem with coding F15 X40e for surround view unit.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrpira said:


> What is the latest version no. of PSdzData?
> I seem to have problem with coding F15 X40e for surround view unit.


61.3. PM sent.


----------



## Mrpira (Mar 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> 61.3. PM sent.


Thank you for your sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2019)

*Cable for using Esys to code F15*

Hi there,

I'm very new to this forum and looking to start coding my F15 using Esys.

However, not really sure where and how to get going?

Does anyone know if Esys works with a USB=>OBD2 cable or does it have to be Ethernet?

Also are there step by step instructions please?

The one thing I'm very keen to do is enable Enhanced Bluetooth because right now all I can do is make/receive calls via my Huawei P20 Pro.

Thanks


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

This forum is all about coding and everything you need is available , you just need to search for it. The sticky posts at the beginning have the relevant information.

See this post: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983245

No, you can't use a USB to OBDII connector you need an ENET to OBD cable.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2019)

Thank you for the link, will take a look.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm very new to this forum and looking to start coding my F15 using Esys.
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------

